# Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?



## DerVollo (25. September 2013)

*Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Hallo zusammen,

nach 2 Jahren wollte ich mal wieder die WLP meiner CPU (C2Q6600) erneuern. Die WLP ist genauso alt (Arctic Ceramique). Kurz nach dem Auftragen liegen die Temperaturen im Idle bei 35-38°C, unter Vollast (Prime95, max. heat test) nach 20 Min stabil bei 68-70°C. Schalte ich den Rechner ab und lasse ihn abkühlen (mindestens 30min) und starte dann neu liegen die Temps im Idle bei 68-70°C (CPU@2,4 und 3,0Ghz), unter 100% Last bei 85°C (CPU @2,4 Ghz) bis 97°C (CPU bei 3,0 Ghz). Die Temperaturen der anderen Bauteile sind ok (Grafikkarte, Festplatten).

Beim ersten Mal hatte ich mich noch gewundert und auf einen Einbaufehler meinerseits geschlossen, die Temperaturen lassen sich aber so relativ exakt reproduzieren (5 mal getestet, mal mit mehr/weniger WLP als ich sonst nehme). Kann das auf die WLP zurückzuführen sein oder auf andere Komponenten (z.B. Anpressdruck beim Kühler - dann wundert es mich aber, dass die Temperaturen beim ersten Durchlauf nicht auch ansteigen....)?


Danke für eure kompetente Hilfe! 
Grüße, Der Vollo
----------------------------------
Infos zum System:
C2Q6600; Gigabyte P35DS3; Alpenföhn Groß Clockner mit 120mm Silent Wings2@1500 U/min; 2 Gehäuselüfter 120mm@1000U/min (Push-Pull Anordnung)

Temperaturmessung mittels CoreTemp und Fan Control.


----------



## Slanzi (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Naja wenn du schon alles einmal nochmal neu montiert hast und es tritt immer wieder auf, schließe ich eher auf einen oder mehrere defekte Sensoren.
Schaltet er sich denn ab irgendwann?

WLP hält (in der Tube bzw. Spritze) jahrelang, die ist auch nach 2 Jahren noch genauso gut zu verwenden wie am Anfang.
Du kannst natürlich eine neue kaufen und probieren, aber ich denke nicht, dass es was bringt.

Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei "realistischerem" Betrieb aus, also in Spielen.


----------



## DerVollo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

- bis zum Abschalten wollte ich es noch nicht kommen lassen, Prime95 hatte ich daher auch immer bei 97-98°C abgebrochen 
- In Spielen: 78-85°C @3,0Ghz (Team Fortress 2, ist ja nicht der CPU-Fresser)

- neue WLP ist geplant - blöd nur, dass es die in kaum einem Laden um die Ecke gibt; Online kommen die Versandkosten fast so teuer wie die Tube selbst 

Grüße
Der Vollo


----------



## Fossi777 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Das klingt aber eher danach , dass der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt ....


----------



## Stueppi (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Bestell WLP bei Amazon, da gibts die auch für ohne Versandkosten.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...w?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1380099067&sr=8-1


----------



## Cinnayum (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Hmm den Groß Clockner hab ich auch. Der hat sehr wenig Anpressdruck und sitzt auch schon mal nicht richtig.

Schau mal nach, ob die große Klammer, die man da einhakt verbogen ist. Das ist nur so ein dünnes gefaltetes Blech.
Das Befestigungssystem ist alles andere als glücklich gelungen.
Meine CPU wird bei schlechter Montage auch bis an 100°C warm.


----------



## DerVollo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Hallo zusammen,

verdammt, dann doch das Mainboard ausbauen - hatte gehofft es ist die WLP 

- @Fossi: zu locker oder zu fest?
- @Stueppi: danke, erledigt!
- @Cinnayum: welche Klammer meinst Du? Der wird doch mit 4 Schrauben und Backplate gehalten (bei der Intel-Befestigung, AMD hat glaube ich Klammern an der Oberseite); Die Schrauben sind verdammt fest, kann sie mit der Hand nicht fester ziehen und mit Schraubenzieher kommt man an 2 von den 4 Schrauben nicht ran...

Grüße,
Der Vollo


----------



## Cinnayum (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Bei mir (ist aber S1366) ist gegen die Backplate ein Plastikring (eine "Arena um die CPU") geschraubt. Und in den ist der Kühler nur eingehakt.

Eine Klammer geht also von einer Nase am Ring über die Bodenplatte des Kühlers zur anderen Seite.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Kommt halt auf den Sockel drauf an ob der Kühler mit Klammer oder Schrauben zu montieren ist.

@DerVollo, wie werden die Lüfter angesteuert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

Ich hatte die Arctic Ceramique selber lange Zeit und dort nie so etwas wie " Alterung " festgestellt oder das die anfing auszutrocknen. Beim S. 775 tippe ich eher darauf das ein Push Pin nicht richtig sitzt, oder ausleiert bei häufiger Demontage und so der Kühler nicht sauber aufliegt.


----------



## DerVollo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu alt?*

@Cinnayum: Dein GroßClockner ist wohl Rev. A; hier gab es einen Kunststoffrahmen um die CPU, in die der Kühler eingehängt wurde; ab Rev. B (meine) gibt es eine Backplate mit durchgehenden Schrauben, der Kühler wird mit Muttern von oben daran festgezogen; nach meinem Eindruck ist das Ding bombenfest...(evtl. zu fest?)

@Kühlprofi: Lüfter ist ein 3-Pol Stecker, den ich an den PWM-Stecker des MB für den CPU-Fan gestöpselt habe; läuft konstant mit ~1500Umin laut Angabe von bquiet; SpeedFan misst 'nur' 1380 Umin, das sollte aber doch trotzdem reichen? (der Lüfter soll in ein paar Wochen Gehäuselüfter werden, dann kommt ein bquiet SW2 mit PWM rein)

@Bacterius: wie geschrieben: keine Push-Pins, sind Schrauben

Grüße
Der Vollo


----------

